# America threatens India



## borg (Jun 24, 2006)

What exactly do these Americans think of themselves?. I mean, just look at the language that this American politicial has used. Its very disturbing. i do not want India to become just another puppet state of the USA. India has never taken any bull**** from these Americans in the past. I hope that doesn't change. We should stick to our ideals & make principled stance on international issues.

*www.deccanherald.com/deccanherald/jun232006/foreign1823212006622.asp


----------



## anandk (Jun 24, 2006)

usa has always been a global bully !


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 25, 2006)

they're crapy as usual..... not to wory abt crap man..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2006)

its all fair in politics. this is not a thread but a smart move from a smart A**


----------



## borg (Jun 25, 2006)

gary4gar, are you Bush?


----------



## mail2and (Jun 25, 2006)

These are just statements being made. India will NOT back off from statements made by the Non-Aligned Movement, of which India was the founder member.

Iran is obviously the flavour of the season in the US and their next target. So, we will continue to see such statements from the US. Their policy is simple: If we don't get their oil, no one else does.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 25, 2006)

America does this bullying & other tactics all the time. Since they are the 
super-power!! Things will change in the course of time. India & China will take-over
the mantle from the U.S.


----------



## shravan (Jun 26, 2006)

The very fact that this 'respectable' congress man who is a democrat said such a thing itself shows that the fool is threatened by the development of the nation. So, we've nothing to worry. Imagine USA's plight if all our BPO's go on a stike, the dumb nation would come to a standstill! 

And China, unless the dumbells learn "english" they aren't competition side in the services sector atleast!

Jai Hind!


----------



## ashfame (Jun 26, 2006)

trinity!
i need guns,lots of guns.

hehe


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 26, 2006)

hope sardarji supports iran a give usa a message. dont think he'll


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 27, 2006)

If they support Iran they are doomed.
If they dont support Iran they are Doomed.

India is doomed nation.

I support USA. Iran is a rogue nation.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 27, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> If they support Iran they are doomed.
> If they dont support Iran they are Doomed.
> 
> India is doomed nation.
> ...



then get lost from india!!!!


----------



## defconfor (Jun 27, 2006)

hhhhh. these americans r *****. they r interfering in the politics of allmost all the countries. these *****es have destroyed iraq. bombarded on afghanistan.
after the world war when allmost all the fascist countries were defeated and japan was about to surrender, even after stopping by the scienttists, the dropped  nuclear bombs on japan resulting in the birth of so many crippled people in japan even now.but they didn't stop. they continued testing hydrogen bombs due to which the people inhabited near the testing area suffered from cancer diseases. even when in 1986, chernobyl nuclear disaster took place in russia, these *****es were still spying on russia through satellites. this came to light when images of that nuclear disaster leaked.
usa has permanent seat in UNO but never followed the advise of it.
almost all the un members were against it, they attacked over iraq etc.
and now it is still creating obstacles in the nuclear development of our country.
when i will be dying and will be asked abt my last wish, though this cud never be completed, i wud order to demolish whole america without providing harm to innocent people.


----------



## borg (Jun 27, 2006)

I as an Indian see nothing wrong if Iran (or any other country for that matter) develops nuclear technology. India has nothing to fear from Iran.Just because Iran has some problems with the USA, isolating it is a bad, bad idea. Not just for Iran but for the whole world. Imagine what will happen if India has some problem with the USA in the future. They will try to isolate us as well. We should never allow any one nation to grab so much power that it is able to isolate another soverign nation.


----------



## anispace (Jun 27, 2006)

Man if nuclear weapons fall in the wrong hands then kiss goodbye to this planet.
thats the whole point in preventing nations like Iran,North Korea and even Pakistan from developing nukes.


----------



## nix (Jun 27, 2006)

^^ very right. 
iran is a dangerous country. ruled by hardliners. so india should not support it. i dont think the nuclear deal is going to work out anyway. lot of hurdles in its path. but when it comes to iran, there is a need to be careful.


----------



## borg (Jun 28, 2006)

And you people think the US is not a dangerous country???. C'mon man, the US is the most dangerous country on the planet right now. They are the only ones to have used nukes. They  have openly shown that they are willing to do that again. Compare that to a small, puny country like Iran, which hasn't attacked anybody in a long, long time & has itself been attacked. And the point is that this is not about Iran having nukes, its about Iran's right to develop nuclear technology for energy generation & India's supportive stand that has irked the US. India's stand is very principled.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't loose your sleep just over one statement. As one great man had said "Diplomacy is the continuation of war by other means." Lets stick to Technology.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 28, 2006)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> then get lost from india!!!!



That is all you can say? LOOOOOOOL.  What a poor fellow you are?. Your sig say it. A REBEL.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 28, 2006)

anispace said:
			
		

> Man if nuclear weapons fall in the wrong hands then kiss goodbye to this planet.
> thats the whole point in preventing nations like Iran,North Korea and even Pakistan from developing nukes.



Yup. That is true. 

Has i said there are rogue nation. They already said they are going to wipe Israel. They train terrorist. 

You think if america does not bother them or they keep quiet. Israel wont allow a rogue country to have nuclear bomb. 

Sadly MR. Nik_for_you does not understand it. India needs Iran only for petrol.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 29, 2006)

borg said:
			
		

> And you people think the US is not a dangerous country???. C'mon man, the US is the most dangerous country on the planet right now. They are the only ones to have used nukes. They  have openly shown that they are willing to do that again. Compare that to a small, puny country like Iran, which hasn't attacked anybody in a long, long time & has itself been attacked. And the point is that this is not about Iran having nukes, its about Iran's right to develop nuclear technology for energy generation & India's supportive stand that has irked the US. India's stand is very principled.



America was dragged into the WW2 by japan and if america hadn't joined the allies u wud see a world ruled by hitler and mussolini. Be thankful for that.
Are u implying that iran has never been at war with any nation and it's the most peaceful nation around? It's a nation full of terrorists, fanatics and leaders who make irresponsible statements. Given a chance, wud u live in the U.S or iran?


----------



## borg (Jun 29, 2006)

I would live in India thank you. And all that you sstate is nothing but US propaganda against Iran. If India were to have problems with the USA, the same kind of propaganda campaign would be launched against India too.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 29, 2006)

Prorpaganda u say!! Cmon dude didn't iran's pres call for the wipe out of israel? And u think he can wipe out a military power like israel with conventional weapons? Do u think a country with the world's second largest gas reserves need an alternative energy source? And what do u say when hundreds of non muslims were slaughtered in iran? did iran iran behave diplomatically when american consulate members were held as hostages. Just empathize with israel which like india is surrounded by hostile terrorist supporting nations. Instead if u still call this a fake propaganda refer to ur history books.I've seen the doha debate on BBC where most of the iranians called india and israel most dangerous nations in the world coz we had nukes. No bloody iranian mentioned pak. Carry out a survey among iranians and see whom they'll support india or pak on the issue of kashmir. Wake up bud we need support of countries like israel not terrorist nations like iran.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 29, 2006)

arcticflare said:
			
		

> Prorpaganda u say!! Cmon dude didn't iran's pres call for the wipe out of israel? And u think he can wipe out a military power like israel with conventional weapons? Do u think a country with the world's second largest gas reserves need an alternative energy source? And what do u say when hundreds of non muslims were slaughtered in iran? did iran iran behave diplomatically when american consulate members were held as hostages. Just empathize with israel which like india is surrounded by hostile terrorist supporting nations. Instead if u still call this a fake propaganda refer to ur history books.I've seen the doha debate on BBC where most of the iranians called india and israel most dangerous nations in the world coz we had nukes. No bloody iranian mentioned pak. Carry out a survey among iranians and see whom they'll support india or pak on the issue of kashmir. Wake up bud we need support of countries like israel not terrorist nations like iran.



I fully agree with you arcticflare.  

Why has Iran did not agree with US package. US said they will give nuclear for peaceful purpose. Why did they not accept it ????? Why? Why?.

It is clear that iran is not telling the truth. It is not US or Israel who is doing the propoganda it is the Iran who is doing the propaganda. 

If you see in Bible this is was foretold. Gog and Magog will join forces and try to destroy and kill Christians and Jews. This is also called end times.

So have fun till it last.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 30, 2006)

We indians have become so crazed with the AntiUS sentiment that we forget that US is still a Democratic state and the very beauty in a democratic setup is the self repairing nature of a democratic setup if one govt is doing wrong it will most certainly be chucked out in next elections so calling the US as a bully state is like calling that the things can not change we must not forget that if Bush is acting stupid the US citizens will teach him a lessons Its there brother sisters fathers sons etc who are more directly being affected by Bush's acts and they can decide better who shall rule next so instead of criticizing US we must rather praise the US citizens for tolerating Bush's action until they get the chance to chuck him out of White House


----------



## nix (Jun 30, 2006)

^^india needs politicians who think like us. [last 3 posts and this] 
there has to be a leader. and those who hate USA just coz its like a leader makes no sense. there's got to be someone to maintain law and order. indian politicians always look for short term personal gains and wouldnt mind joining hands with a rogue nation and at the same time, they'll support US too. this kind of policy is just not right. you have to be either here or there. india is like a blind country. blind to the violence in kashmir. inspite of all that, we send buses as a goodwill gesture. israel has threatened severe action if its soldier is not freed. but in india's case...we have lost count of the number of soldiers missing and dont care either.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 1, 2006)

borg said:
			
		

> I would live in India thank you. And all that you sstate is nothing but US propaganda against Iran. If India were to have problems with the USA, the same kind of propaganda campaign would be launched against India too.



if USA gonna try some kinda funda's....bush knows we are gud for them !!

Indians are better thn ney other world....

sooner or latr we will be the no.1 country in world....

neways thts our future....just saw krish lol

y d flame between iran vs usa vs india
leave it for iran vs usa


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 1, 2006)

It's not as  simple as u say. Relations wit one country affect relations wit other. All these things are intricately woven mate.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 2, 2006)

why u guys r fighting over a **** hole issue , if india had to survive it should support USA and ISrael . in past india supported these ****hole Arab nation what india get , nothing . but would have supported USA surely india would have in win win situation , kashmir issue solved , china pissed off .India needed help from US  after independence . so support USA and kiss on ass pakistan alias porkistan


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 2, 2006)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> why u guys r fighting over a **** hole issue , if india had to survive it should support USA and ISrael . in past india supported these ****hole Arab nation what india get , nothing . but would have supported USA surely india would have in win win situation , kashmir issue solved , china pissed off .India needed help from US  after independence . so support USA and kiss on ass pakistan alias porkistan



LOOOL porkistan. New name for pakistan we will sign a petition and send it to president of pakistan to change his country to porkistan


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 4, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> That is all you can say? LOOOOOOOL.  What a poor fellow you are?. Your sig say it. A REBEL.



Dear dont try to be leader !!!! haha 

I trust neighteriran nor us !! but your statement was against of india so i told you that ..

as you all are favouring us . keep in mind that that country sees only its advantage so dont accept anything from her


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 4, 2006)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> Dear dont try to be leader !!!! haha
> 
> I trust neighteriran nor us !! but your statement was against of india so i told you that ..
> 
> as you all are favouring us . keep in mind that that country sees only its advantage so dont accept anything from her



Who is tryin to be the leader?.

Tell me what are advantages that india is getting from iran. ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 5, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Who is tryin to be the leader?.
> 
> Tell me what are advantages that india is getting from iran. ?



can i ask u does iran having good babes as USA does...........maourf !

ROFL


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 5, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> can i ask u does iran having good babes as USA does...........maourf !
> 
> ROFL




That is the only thing you think of BABES?. India is not sufficent for you?.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 5, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Who is tryin to be the leader?.
> 
> Tell me what are advantages that india is getting from iran. ?



Nothing .. I also hate those aarab countries .. and us too

and for babes he is thinking global !!!! lol


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 5, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> That is the only thing you think of BABES?. India is not sufficent for you?.



its gud to see some changes........


----------



## Soorya (Jul 27, 2006)

Why don't we take out Iran and Pakistan out of world map? Why are those craps there?


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jul 28, 2006)

There are many differences between Iran and Pakistan:

1. Iran is a democracy while Pakistan is a military dictatorship

2. Iran govt. has the support of all its people while in Pakistan the Baloch, Pashtun, and Sindhis are struggling for their rights against the majority Punjabi Muslims.

3. Iran has oil and gas, Pakistan has nothing.

4. Iran leaders are obnoxious and make threats against Israel and support Hizbullah...Paki leaders are clever, talk of supporting west, but actually train terrorists and proliferate nuclear weapons.

The US only has a problem with the govt. of Iran and not its people...we in India have a problem with the whole Pakistan army, which rules Pakis and makes them terrorists.


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 8, 2006)

don't panic yaar. 
  Nostradamus has Predicted that india will be a superpowr till 2020..
  Wait for that year.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

people people

don't forget one most basic thing, which makes us better

We use water, they user paper


----------



## mediator (Aug 8, 2006)

Dunno abt Iran, put pakistan is rogue!
Iran threatened to wipe israel publicly. So i think India shudnt Support it. Israel was the only country which suppleid timely supplies of weapons to India at time of kargil. Remember??
Also Iran is being ruled by hardliners and not by that previous scholar anymore.
Yea I also agree India needs Iran only for petrol. So as a whole I think India shudnt take any stand in the present scenario. But if a war breaks out between Iran and israel. Then the result is known Israel will do everything for survival and even may nuke Iran heavily.

So I think India shudnt take any stand. Lets see what US does first. In this case Russia isnt showing any active participation but criticizes Irans "wipe out" comments!

US Democrat tells India to back off as he knows India is a big player in Asia. But yea I agree language used by him isnt ethical.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 8, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> people people
> 
> don't forget one most basic thing, which makes us better
> 
> We use water, they user paper



LOL  

AGREED


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2006)

Not only Israel helped us giving war supplies,it is only jews who can have the courage to stay alone in middle-east as a non-moslem country and fought against all hardliners included K.S.A which gaves money for conversion all over the world funding terrorist groups.we need Israel see how they fight against Hizbollah barbarians in Lebanon although I ant justify all their deeds.


----------



## the_devil (Aug 18, 2006)

its Israel that india should support not iran for both ethical and military reasons.
i agree that some times israelis use excessive force but think how such a constantly threatened small country can survive if not use of force.

as for usa they shud stop behaving like big brother.if they are so bothered about superpower responsibility let them help the needy in africa.its the values of a country that make it great not its military.


third remain as neutral with iran as possibe.as for oil diplomacy we need to develop nuclear power as oil supplies wont last long


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 18, 2006)

i will shoot those bullying guys. Who the hell r they to say like that to India? We are not their puppets. If Indians come back from America then America will be just a crap. Indians made them more rich. Why didnt they think about that?


----------

